# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Compro Terreno 3 Has en Villacuri-Ica

## Lou

Hola, 
Compro terreno de 3 Has en Villacuri - Ica para Packing, y adicional alquiler de 15 Has para cultivo por campaña.   
Quedo a la espera de novedades,  
SaludosTemas similares: EN VENTA: FUNDO AGRÍCOLA DE 122 HAS EN VILLACURÍ, ICA, PERÚ. Compro Terreno en Chao EN VENTA: Terreno  Agrícola de 70 Hás - VILLACURI - ICA- PERÚ Compro un terreno agricola en la provincia de Canta Compro terreno en el valle del mantaro

----------


## nicc

Buen dia, aun sigue buscando terreno para alquilar?

----------

